# Afterwards?



## lovalotz (Jun 2, 2006)

Just wondering, How do you keep your weight OFF?
This sounds like a dumb question, but would you continue losing weight if you kept on with your excercise/eating habits? Or would that help with maintaining your weight?
I've constantly done this before: lose, gain, lose gain.
I think it may be the cause of my weird metabolism. But i have no clue


----------



## Wattage (Jun 2, 2006)

This is a good question that many people often ask me. The truth is, when you are trying to lose weight, you don't want to think about "keeping it off" in that sense, but rather making the appropriate lifestyle changes so that you don't gain weight again.

For example, scheduling regular exercise, adjusting your eating habits and making healthy choices are all a part of leading a healthy life. 

Rest assured that if you are eating and exercising in a healthy manner, you body will find it's happiest weight all on it's own


----------



## lovalotz (Jun 3, 2006)

But what about the eating habits?
I found that I usually eat what I like..that is before I started my weight-loss mode.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 3, 2006)

The key here is moderation. In my opinion, the only thing people should never eat (besides the obviously very bad things like paint) is trans-fats. Everything can be enjoyed - all your faves - just a little at a time. A diet that is exclusive of any food group is not a sound diet, unless for medical reasons.

The unfortunate thing is: you need to always be making health-conscious choices. I know I could eat anything and everything when I was a kid... my nick name was Stringbean because what I ate never phased my weight. But as you get older, your body just doesn't take as well to unhealthy foods. This way, when one eats healthy, your body gets used to healthy foods... most people actually start to crave healthy foods. Then, when you do have a treat, less is needed to satisfy. 

Listen to your body - it is talking... my body always lets me know when I step out of line.


----------



## lovalotz (Jun 3, 2006)

thank you!! You give such great advice!
I felt so bad today for eating bread even. Well, I ate about six pieces of raisin bread within four hours.. lol
What about excercise? I know when you are trying to lose weight, you're supposed to put in more excercise into your schedual, but what about after that? If you wanted to keep that weight off, do you have to stick to your usual excercise? Thanks!


----------

